# Hudson, NY - Design Criteria



## KevinChez (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi, I have a potential client in Hudson NY that wants to put a new structure on their property. The local code official is out of the office (until next Monday) and there is no one to answer the following. I believe COVID has them backed up as well. Here is the info I need:

Wind Speed Criteria (mph):
Ground Snow Load (pdf):
Frost Depth (ft):

**I am checking with the local code requirements because I believe it is in the special wind region and local snow loads may be higher. 

Surprisingly I cannot find this info anywhere online. If anyone can help me out I would appreciate it.


----------

